# Immigration Lawyer



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

I would like to ask how the Immigration Lawyer could help you
if the embassy is blocking your application?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

imexpat said:


> I would like to ask how the Immigration Lawyer could help you
> if the embassy is blocking your application?


Is this post not meant to be in the Australian section?


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

it's for south africa visa application for quota permit


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

it's May already
i think i need to forget submitting my application for quota work permit
i have complete requirements but the embassy just reject it
they are just simply told me that ICT is not qualified for Quota work permit application
then my immigration lawyer can't do anything about it

so it just waste of money and time


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

yes this is the reality and how hard to migrate abroad 
even you complete all the documents and requirements
they will just simply reject and don't accept your documents

the south african embassy don't even accept and process it
they just reject it because 
1st. they don't like your qualification and the consulate not been satisfied
2nd they will tell you that they are not accepting application for Quota permit under ICT
3rd I don't want to hear another lie and alibi " just gave up on trying"


Next Plan Trying to migrate again on other country 
but never used an immigration lawyer if they can't submit your application on your embassy.


----------

